# animer une entreprise



## ginsho

Hola!
Tengo una duda sobre el uso de _animer _cuando se trata de mantener vivo o incluso coordinar un grupo, movimiento, empresa, asociación...

Ctxt: _après avoir travailler seul pendant des années, il anime maintenant cette entreprise artisanale de production..._

_Animar _me suena a club de vacaciones, _gestionar _me parece que no responde a la opción de no usar _gérer _en francés (en general más técnico, más formal), a veces _inspirar,_especialmente cuando se trata de un movimiento, funciona, pero en este caso también me chirría un poco...

Alguien tiene una idea?
gracias!!


----------



## silaya

podrias decir dirigir simplemente no?
o liderar.


----------



## anah

Hola Ginsho !
En el caso de la phrase propuesta, la traduccion adaptada seria bien "gérer". Asi, en espanol, podriamos traducirlo por "llevar, administrar o dirigir"
Buen dia
Anah


----------



## Paquita

ginsho said:


> _Animar _me suena a club de vacaciones,


Sin embargo ...


> *animar**.*
> (Del lat. _animāre_).
> 
> * 2.     * tr. Infundir energía moral a alguien.
> * 3.     * tr. Excitar a una acción.
> 
> * 5.     * tr. Comunicar a una cosa inanimada mayor vigor, intensidad y movimiento.
> 
> * 7.     * tr. Dar movimiento, calor y vida a un concurso de gente o a un paraje. U. t. c. prnl.


fuente: RAE


----------



## ginsho

El problema es que se trata de iniciativas alternativas, fuera de la lógica empresarial y profesional y creo que la sustitución de gérer por animer no es casual. Por eso me chirría _gestionar_, _liderar_, _dirigir_... y todos los términos que tienen una connotación más jerárquica.
El de _animar _como propone paquit& es más en la línea pero la posición del que anima parece más externa al proyecto.
Tal vez algo más sencillo como _llevar_?


----------



## MVM1912

Hola a todos:

Me surge la misma duda que a ginsho respecto al verbo "animer". En mi contexto, se habla de las acciones que se deben tomar para evitar el desastre ecológico del planeta. En concreto, en este capítulo, el autor arremete contra la publicidad por el efecto que tiene, entre otras cosas, sobre el consumo desmesurado. La frase en francés es:
Ce n'est pas, donc, par hasard si les éditeurs de la revue "publiphobe" tres inventive X animent aujour'hui le périodique écologique Y..

Creéis que en este caso podríamos decir que los editores de la revista X *apoyan* al periódico ecologista Y.

Al igual que ginsho, creo que dirigir, gestionar, etc. pertenece a un lenguaje en exceso "empresarial" para este caso.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## silaya

Hola,

En este caso, no se trata de apoyar sino de dirigir une periodico, aunque "dirigir" es mas fuerte que "animer". Quizàs podria decir "dar vida"?


----------



## MVM1912

Gracias, Silaya. Realmente no sé si la editora de X_ dirige_ el periódico o de qué manera lo "anime" porque el texto no da más explicaciones. Así que no sé tampoco si Y lo ha creado la editora de X, en cuyo caso tu sugerencia podría ser válida. He consultado las webs de una y otra y no consigo aclararlo.


----------



## silaya

En mi sentido, hay una diferencia entre editora y directora de redaccion, los que "animan" los periodicos serian los directores de redaccion y los que editan son los que invierten en el periodico. Pero no estoy segura...


----------



## MVM1912

Vale, gracias.
A ver si otro compañero de foro tiene alguna idea.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ginsho said:


> Tengo una duda sobre el uso de _animer _cuando se trata de mantener vivo o incluso coordinar un grupo, movimiento, empresa, asociación...
> 
> Ctxt: _après avoir travailler seul pendant des années, il anime maintenant cette entreprise artisanale de production..._
> 
> _Animar _me suena a club de vacaciones, _gestionar _me parece que no responde a la opción de no usar _gérer _en francés (en general más técnico, más formal), a veces _inspirar,_especialmente cuando se trata de un movimiento, funciona, pero en este caso también me chirría un poco...
> 
> Alguien tiene una idea?



Con algo de retraso, mi propuesta: *motivar*.




MVM1912 said:


> Me surge la misma duda que a ginsho respecto al verbo "animer". En mi contexto, se habla de las acciones que se deben tomar para evitar el desastre ecológico del planeta. En concreto, en este capítulo, el autor arremete contra la publicidad por el efecto que tiene, entre otras cosas, sobre el consumo desmesurado. La frase en francés es:
> Ce n'est pas, donc, par hasard si les éditeurs de la revue "publiphobe" tres inventive X animent aujour'hui le périodique écologique Y..
> 
> Creéis que en este caso podríamos decir que los editores de la revista X *apoyan* al periódico ecologista Y.
> 
> Al igual que ginsho, creo que dirigir, gestionar, etc. pertenece a un lenguaje en exceso "empresarial" para este caso.



Para tu caso, *MVM*, yo usaría *promocionar*.


----------



## silaya

Realmente creo que los que "animan" un periodico son a la vez los responsables del periodico y autores en la revista.
Si lo buscas en Google, "animer" se usa mucho para los periodicos, y cada vez designan la persona que ha creado o que dirige el periodico pero que tambien es el autor principal. 

Has mirado si en tu caso, la persona tambien escribe en el periodico?


----------



## MVM1912

Te agradezco mucho tu ayuda, Víctor, porque tu idea me sirve para  reafirmarme en la traducción de "apoyar". Me parece que este término  tiene menos connotaciones económicas que promocionar, pero que ambos son  intercambiables en ocasiones. Creo que no lo he mencionado, pero se  trata de un texto que rebate los principios de la sociedad capitalista, y  promocionar podría tener, quizá solo a mi entender, un cierto vínculo  con la sociedad de consumo.  



silaya said:


> Has mirado si en tu caso, la persona tambien escribe en el periodico?



Acabo de investigar aquí y allá y por lo que veo, X e Y sencillamente comparten una ideología. Muchas gracias por tu interés.


----------



## elias53

¡caray¡, hay palabras que dan mucho de si.
He visto que tanto en google francés como español hay una contraposición habitual entre gerencia ( empresarial) y animación artesanal.Como decís varios compañeros artesanal como alternativo y más etéreo...
traduciéndolo como si fuese yo mismo como artesano que soy,y con la ayuda de DRAE y CNRTL  :
*después de haber trabajado solo durante años,ahora es el alma de esta empresa artesana...*
creo que animer no se utiliza especial ni especificamente en el mundo artesanal,
podría usarse
después de haber trabajado solo durante años,ahora *"il anime*",es el alma de este conglomerado industrial.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

MVM1912 said:


> ...tu idea me sirve para reafirmarme en la traducción de "apoyar".
> ... promocionar podría tener, quizá solo a mi entender, un cierto vínculo  con la sociedad de consumo.



No digo que *apoyar *no convenga, pero sí que me gustaría dejar claro que *promocionar *no tiene por qué tener un carácter mercantil:



> *DRAE*:
> 
> promocionar:
> *1.*tr.Elevar o hacer valer artículos comerciales, cualidades, personas, etc. U. m. en leng. sociológico o comercial. U. t. c. prnl.​


----------



## MVM1912

Víctor Pérez said:


> No digo que *apoyar *no convenga, pero sí que me gustaría dejar claro que *promocionar *no tiene por qué tener un carácter mercantil:



Desde luego que no, Victor. 
Ya decía que quizá fuera solo una impresión mía. No obstante, fíjate en la nota del DRAE: U.m. en leng. sociológico o comercial.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, que me ha servido mucho.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Es *obligatorio *citar las fuentes:
La publicité nuit gravement à la santé... de l'environnement, de Michael Lowy.

- alentan / respaldan

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MVM1912

Gracias, Cintia&Martine, y también por el link, no lo conocía y me ha dado bastante información.

Efectivamente, la frase para la que os pedía ayuda es de Michael Löwy. Perdonad que no haya citado la fuente, voy a mirar ahora mismo las reglas para saber exactamente qué es lo que debo citar.  He visto tantas entradas con las preguntas sin fuente que no lo había tenido en cuenta.  



Cintia&Martine said:


> - alentan alientan / respaldan



Un saludo


----------



## gustave

propongo *está al frente*
salut


----------

